# Can anyone recommend LED bulbs for my E60 BMW angel eyes?



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

As per title.

Does anyone know if horizonleds.co.uk are still trading? I see they've not been on here for about a month and Google searches are varied. I've tried contacting them direct but had no response.

My front offside parking light bulb (angel eyes bulb) has gone so thought I might upgrade to LEDs and I know there are loads out there but I wanted something decent and something that was just a plug and play with no issues or error codes etc. I would've tried horizon as they are on here but as I said I've had no response from them.

Does anyone have any recommendations thanks?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Still haven't heard anything back from Horizon so not sure what's going on with them??

Anyway went with these don't know if anyone's had any experience with them?

http://vi.raptor.ebaydesc.com/ws/eB...4465&category=65216&pm=1&ds=0&t=1440244586523


----------



## Kimo (Jun 7, 2013)

Horizon gave me absolutely diabolical customer service and shoddy parts

Wouldn't worry too much about not going with them


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

That's defo not good. I'll see how these are and hopefully post some pics if someone else is thinking bout doing the same :thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

macca666 said:


> That's defo not good. I'll see how these are and hopefully post some pics if someone else is thinking bout doing the same :thumb:


Yes mate I will be watching


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

I got some leds from them and they caused bad interference on my radio. Took ages to get a resolution, they seemed to be suggesting I had to buy another bit to sort it.
Took them off and traded the car in so didn't bother any more.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

PugIain said:


> I got some leds from them and they caused bad interference on my radio. Took ages to get a resolution, they seemed to be suggesting I had to buy another bit to sort it.
> Took them off and traded the car in so didn't bother any more.


Was that from horizon or hids direct?


----------



## PugIain (Jun 28, 2006)

macca666 said:


> Was that from horizon or hids direct?


Horizon. Some H1s for the dipped beam on my last 407.


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

macca666 said:


> Was that from horizon or hids direct?


Horizon are cowboys and HID direct have always been good when i used them and now the GF uses them too


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Thanks for the replies all. I'll update post once they're received and fitted :thumb:


----------



## M4D YN (Nov 24, 2007)

macca666 said:


> Thanks for the replies all. I'll update post once they're received and fitted :thumb:


:thumb:


----------



## mr v6 (Jun 29, 2007)

I live close to HID's Direct, wouldn't touch them with a barge pole now, quality wasn't their strong point. I now use http://www.car-mod-shop.co.uk & have never had anything but great service from James:thumb:.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Well I picked my bulbs up yesterday from the post office. Postage was excellent from the company as order received on Monday and posted and delivered to me on Tuesday though unfortunately I wasn't in and it needed a signature so earliest I could pick up was yesterday.

Product and packaging was fine and no issues there.

No instructions however it is self explanatory it's a bulb replacement so no issues.

Both bulbs are working fine with no issues and no error codes. The bulb out code I had is no longer there now that the new bulbs are in.

Anyway as always a couple of pics to see what they are like. They are better in person and sorry the pics aren't the greatest but that's my camera skills :lol:



















Old










New










One of each










Overall i'm definitely pleased with them and they were worth the money and i'd use HIDS-Direct again without question.

Thanks.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Good to hear, I've just ordered a pair of LEDs for my E60 LCI which are a slightly different design. Hoping my order goes as smoothly as yours. Did you end up taking the headlight out to do it or could you reach in ok?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Will_G said:


> Good to hear, I've just ordered a pair of LEDs for my E60 LCI which are a slightly different design. Hoping my order goes as smoothly as yours. Did you end up taking the headlight out to do it or could you reach in ok?


There appears to be a few different types as you'll be aware. No way I could have done it without taking the whole unit out but its only 4 bolts. Take the top two out completely and bottom two just need loosened. Unit then just pulls out with a bit of wiggling for want of a better term :lol:

I'm now thinking about replacing the main bulb with an led though at 80 quid I'll think about it for a bit longer


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Cheers for the advice. I have watched a couple of vids about taking the lights out. Having had another look at your photo it might be the same design as yours I've ordered. Did you have the brown all in one bulb/holder?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Yeah Mine had the Brown all in one and one bulb per side. 

For some reason my near side seemed easier than offside. Its not difficult just be careful when maneuvering the light out as it can be a bit tight but it's relatively straightforward. 

The top two bolts come out completely and I probably loosened the bottom two a couple of turns. You'll need to take the plastic cap off that gives access to the bulbs to see and access one of the lower bolts.

I probably took me about 20 minutes per side and I gave the lights a clean when they were out :thumb:


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I've ordered slightly different ones to you. I've went with the 24W Cree

http://www.hids-direct.co.uk/24w-xm...007-halogen-headlamps-angel-eye-side-markers/

Cheers for the advice


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

They'll be same fitment obviously. The original bulbs were 10w which is why I went for the ones I did to keep the wattage the same but brighter output. 

Wasn't sure if the extra wattage would cause any issues.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

I'll take some photos and keep people updated too on how these others get on


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Right I ordered my LEDs at the weekend, with the bank holiday these were dispatched Tuesday and delivered Wednesday. Unfortunately due to working late I couldn't get them fitted until tonight.

Here is a picture of the bulb and the ballast. There are also adapters for the power but these weren't required










Here is a picture of the drivers side which was still working. Passenger side had gone hence the reason for changing










Passenger side changed










Comparison










Both done










Night shot with just the angel eyes










Overall quite an easy process. Was quite glad at having a flex bit for my ratchet which allowed me to get into the lower bolts easier. There is a bit of shoogling involved to get the lights in and out. I think if you take out the lower bolts it would be easier but it worked just loosening them.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

I can't make my mind up, I kind of like the yellow ones do I do it or not


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Your daylight picture definitely looks brighter than mine but would expect that with the bigger wattage.

Looking good anyway Will.

I worried about getting the lower bolts back in which is why I would recommend just loosening them as you've done.

I'm still debating now replacing my H7 main bulb...


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Simz said:


> I can't make my mind up, I kind of like the yellow ones do I do it or not


My own opinion from mine is the pictures don't do it justice. The whiter light definitely look better 100% as I said I don't think pics do it justice.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Mine is a 57 plate, how do I find out which I need ?


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Simz said:


> Mine is a 57 plate, how do I find out which I need ?


My understanding is that the E60 lci is from March 2007 onwards. There were a few changes between pre lci and lci models but specifically in relation to the angel eye bulbs it changed from two bulbs per side pre lci to one bulb per side for lci models.

As you've a 57 plate then you should be lci which means you'll need the same bulb fittings that myself and Will bought. My original bulbs were 10w which is why I went for the 10w Cree led whereas Will went for same fittings but 24w cree led.

This is only my advice from research I am by no means an expert and the easiest way to be certain is to remove the bulb or bulbs and check :thumb:


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok cheers I definitely have lci and will have a look at bulbs tomorrow, thank you


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Only difference would be if you have halogen or xenon headlights. I'd do a quick check by opening the twist cover which hides the fog light and angel eye bulb. If your lower bulb i.e. The angel eye one I and macca had was a brown all in one holder and bulb. Think the xenon headlights had h8 bulbs for angel eyes.

It does make a fair difference and as macca said the photos don't really do it justice


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Pretty sure they are xenon, when I turn them on they like sit up if that makes sense.


----------



## Will_G (Jan 23, 2012)

Well you may have h8 bulbs then although these can be replaced with led variants too. Quickest way will be to open the cover on passenger side and have a look in.


----------



## macca666 (Mar 30, 2010)

Think of they're xenon then you should also have headlight washers though could be wrong.


----------



## Simz (Jun 7, 2013)

Ok had a look and it's brown, so not xenon after all then!!!! But I do have washers Thank you gents


----------

